# iPod Touch reconditionné



## Dor-El (30 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite acheter un iPod Touch reconditionné sur l'Apple Store français mais sur l'annonce il est écrit :

"Écran Multi-Touch avec clavier virtuel QWERTY complet"

Cela veut dire quoi ? Que l'iPod n'est pas français à la base ?

Merci.


----------



## Gwen (30 Mai 2011)

Les iPod touch sont compatibles avec toutes les langues d'origine. Donc, même s&#8217;il n'est pas configuré en français, tu pourras le faire tout même. Aucune crainte à avoir de ce côté-là.


----------

